# ILLONIS FLYING CARP



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

JUST was wondering if anybody has shot those flying carp in the illionis river, i heard their were 2,600 about every river mile and that they r taking over the river, i was thinking about going, how big of motor do i need, all i have is a trolling motor and i dont think that will work


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah i went this past summer and it was amazing carp flew everywhere. Youve got to go try it. They say to get the carp to fly you need a pretty loud motor but not something too big. I think a 10 horse would do just fine.


----------

